

Inside WebM Technology: The VP8 Alternate Reference Frame - ZeroGravitas
http://webmproject.blogspot.com/2010/05/inside-webm-technology-vp8-alternate.html

======
kevingadd
Alternate reference frames seem like a great compromise that can solve the
same problem as B-frames without as many downsides. Does anyone know if there
are other codecs using this technique? Are there some major downsides that
aren't mentioned in this post? It seems like a technique other codecs would be
using since it's more flexible than B-frames, and doesn't sound particularly
complicated to come up with (it reminds me of the principle behind simple
dictionary compressors like LZMA).

